# Brown and Sharpe Indexing Center



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 21, 2017)

I got a find the other day....
a really cool antique Brown & Sharpe 4- 3/4" indexing center with a shop made adjustable tailstock and mount








there will need to be a couple repairs made, but all in all the unit has survived very well


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2017)

Yup, pretty cool!


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 21, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice, Mike!


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 22, 2017)

You will find the sub base useful, making for much quicker setups on most jobs.  Consider making some keys to fit into your table slots for quick alignment.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 22, 2017)

i like your thinking Bob, thanks!


----------



## chips&more (Jan 22, 2017)

UD, I want to see a stepper and arduino attached to it…Dave


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 22, 2017)

chips&more said:


> UD, I want to see a stepper and arduino attached to it…Dave


Mr. Brown and Mr. Sharpe will both be turning over in their graves if you do that!   8^)


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice score. and of Corse


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 26, 2017)

Pretty cool little unit. Any idea on the date of manufacture? Looks like it would be ideal for doing dial graduations and such. Mike


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 26, 2017)

dang - nice find!  And yeah, you suck!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 26, 2017)

FOMOGO said:


> Pretty cool little unit. Any idea on the date of manufacture? Looks like it would be ideal for doing dial graduations and such. Mike


Thanks Mike,
i don't exactly have a date of manufacture, 
but i was looking through an old B&S catalog from 1904, there was an indexing center that looked very similar
i wouldn't be surprised if it were made in the same time span, maybe take a few years


----------



## rgray (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice. A big step up from the cheapo indexers. 
you didn't say what you paid so we can adjust the "you suck" amount accordingly. 
Love those old tools.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 26, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Thanks Mike,
> i don't exactly have a date of manufacture,
> but i was looking through an old B&S catalog from 1904, there was an indexing center that looked very similar
> i wouldn't be surprised if it were made in the same time span, maybe take a few years


Yes, Mike, that could well be about the correct time frame.  I don't think they had Arduinos then...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 26, 2017)

rgray said:


> Nice. A big step up from the cheapo indexers.
> you didn't say what you paid so we can adjust the "you suck" amount accordingly.
> Love those old tools.


Hi rgray,
i agree it is very nicely constructed!
since you asked,
 i got it for $78 + 18 freight= $96

I love the old tools as well.
i admire the designs and the precision that these men were able to attain, from seemingly humble tools.
thanks for reading!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 26, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Yes, Mike, that could well be about the correct time frame.  I don't think they had Arduinos then...


i saw a 1937 B&S catalog , the indexing center appeared slightly different in that era.
they had something better than Arduinos, they had skilled operators who could think for themselves


----------



## rgray (Jan 27, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i got it for $78 + 18 freight= $96



I think that's a great price for that. especially since it has that base and tailstock.
So I guess the you suck meter is topped out!!!
We're all waiting for the first project results from it.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 27, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> I love the old tools as well.
> i admire the designs and the precision that these men were able to attain, from seemingly humble tools.
> thanks for reading!


It blows my mind every time I look at a timepiece made several centuries ago. They basically had a stone axe (being funny) and candle light making outrageously beautiful works of art that cannot be duplicated today!


----------



## benmychree (May 2, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> I got a find the other day....
> a really cool antique Brown & Sharpe 4- 3/4" indexing center with a shop made adjustable tailstock and mount
> 
> View attachment 224478
> ...


I have one just the same, made for grinding machines. Have the original tailstock too.
John York


----------

